

Has Microsoft Lost Its Mojo with Developers? - sffog
http://www.programmableweb.com/news/will-windows-10-win-developers-back-to-microsoft/analysis/2015/08/03

======
RexRollman
Given the lack of enthusiasm that Windows generates, I don't think it ever had
"Mojo". But it has market share, which is probably more important.

------
umeboshi
MS started to lose their Mojo w/ devs ages ago, not sure if they'll ever
bounce back

